# Trivia 4/23



## luckytrim (Apr 23, 2020)

trivia 4/23
DID YOU KNOW...
While watching the 1996 Summer Olympics, actress Geena Davis  became so
targeted on the Archery competition that she took it up and  nearly hit the
bull's-eye in making the U.S. Olympic team in  2000.


1. Who Am I ??
I was born in Cleveland, Ohio. I was one the pioneers of talk  show, audience
participation television. I am married to Marlo Thomas. Who am  I?
2. What singer connects "I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More  Baby",
"Never, Never Gonna Give Ya Up", and "You're The First, The  Last, My
Everything".
3. Hurricane Katrina devastated New Orleans and southern  Mississippi in
August 29,  in what year ?
  a. - 2003
  b. - 2005
  c. - 2007
  d. - 2009
4. What was the name of the Ghostbusters 1959 Cadillac  ambulance?
5. Which two continents are separated by the Drake Passage  ?
6. When we say all the Joyful Mysteries of the Most Holy  Rosary , the first 
Mystery is the Annunciation ...
What exactly is the Annunciation ?
7. Who was president when the RMS Titanic went down in the  North Atlantic 
Ocean?
  a. - Theodore Roosevelt
  b. - William Howard Taft
  c. - Woodrow Wilson
  d. - Warren G. Harding
8. Cecil B. DeMille directed two of my favorite films, 'The  Ten 
Commandments' and 'The Greatest Show on Earth' ... which of  these won a 
"Best Picture" Oscar ?
  a. - ''The Ten Commandments'
  b. - 'The Greatest Show on Earth'
  c. - Both
  d. - Neither


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Elvis Presley's superstardom was sealed with his very first TV  appearance, on the
Ed Sullivan show in 1956.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. I am Phil Donahue
2. Barry White
3. - b
4. ECTO - 1
5. South American and Antarctica
6. The announcement of the Incarnation by the angel Gabriel to  Mary (Luke 
1:26–38).
7. - b
8. - b

CRAP !!
Elvis's first TV broadcast was on "Louisiana Hayride",  1955.
With what they announced as a "new, distinctive style" Elvis  Presley, age
19, on October 16, 1955, sang his first broadcast single,  "That's All
Right". Elvis and dozens of other huge stars owed their start  to the
"Louisiana Hayride".


----------

